# how many people can accept a $100 flashlight



## huntfish (Jun 4, 2017)

There are so many flashlight with different price, from low to high. I wonder what the people use a $100 flashlight to do?


----------



## nbp (Jun 4, 2017)

I use Haikus, TinyDC, HDS etc. for anything and everything and those are considerably more than $100, so I would use a $100 flashlight for any purpose I could need a flashlight for. Good flashlights are made to be used!! No shelf queens here.


----------



## Mattj96 (Jun 4, 2017)

The more I think I will actually need my light for whatever task I'm undertaking, the more I gravitate towards my higher end lights. I find that if you spend 100+ on a light, it will be very reliable and effective, and more often than not, an expensive light will have a good warranty. So, more expensive lights make better user lights in my opinion. My pretty little brass and copper cheaper lights are usually my shelf queens. For instance, my malkoff sees a lot more hard use than my lumintop cu tool, despite just the head on my malkoff being triple the price of the toolCU.


----------



## Rstype (Jun 4, 2017)

been carrying a muyshodnt aeon in my pocket . a hds rotary on my belt which i use for my job(plumbing) and side pocket is a secondary hds high cri for more accurate color identification. so just in my pockets there's what.... almost 1k value of lights ? plus at least on hds is on me at all times when i go out with the family.


----------



## redvalkyrie (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm okay with $250-$300 lights. I don't have any but I'd still consider them as tools. Beyond that price point you are getting more into a light as a work of functioning art. Much like knives, cars, shoes--there's just a point where the value becomes not solely based on function.


----------



## lightfooted (Jun 5, 2017)

The same things you'd use a $50 flashlight to do. My first serious light other than the old incan Surefires I already had since the mid nineties was an Olight M21. I paid $120 for it. I used it at work for a year before upgrading to an XM-L light.


----------



## richbuff (Jun 5, 2017)

Quote: "how many people can accept a $100 flashlight"
Probably one-quarter of the people who can accept a $50 flashlight. Or four times as many people who can accept a $200 flashlight. 

Quote: "I wonder what the people use a $100 flashlight to do?"
Probably fifty percent more of what they use a $50 flashlight to do. Or to do one-quarter of what they use a $200 flashlight to do. 



-------------
This topic is about something. What?


----------



## aginthelaw (Jun 5, 2017)

The noctigon meteor m43 is around $129. If you have farmland or pastures, you can light pretty much everything on turbo. If you're on a boat, the Tn42 will light up that buoy for you almost a mile away. If you have a compulsive personality and no night job, you pretty much buy them just to admire the power and ingenuity of them


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 5, 2017)

Same thing I do with a $12 flashlight, a $25 flashlight or an $80 flashlight... make light in darkness but....

In the case of my +$100 lights they were made in small quantities by the owner or a trusted friend/family member from everything possible domestic parts n pieces...

Oh, and I know that come life or death scenarios they can be counted on to perform their intended role. 

There are some great flashlights being made overseas these days, but not very many are as rugged and reliable as those US made ones.


----------



## LeanBurn (Jun 5, 2017)

I can't and wouldn't spend that much for a flashlight. If it was a needed accessory for my profession where my life might depend on it I might...but then I would probably just carry (2) $50 lights instead. I am not rough on my stuff and only use tools for designated purposes, consequently most things I have last a very long time.


----------



## Skaaphaas (Jun 5, 2017)

It's about perspective. Over here, a light that's $80 in the US would cost the equivalent of $150 here, where the average annual income is lower than in the US. 

An Olight S1R is very near $100. 

I pay it because I know I get quality.


----------



## peter yetman (Jun 5, 2017)

I think that's right, once you've used quality there no going back.
P


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jun 5, 2017)

To be honest most of the lights that I have bought that were under $50 did not stand up to the abuse I give my lights as a plumbing HVAC Tech. It wasn't until I started buying higher end lights that I found they would last for years upon years without fail. I would pay for a hundred dollar light without blinking an eye. It's that worth it to me.

Some of my co-workers thought I was crazy until I gifted them lights and now they will never go back to standard lesser quality lights.


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 5, 2017)

As I peruse this thread, I realize that I've been desensitized to the cost of my flashlight hobby. In my mind, a $100 light is a budget item. I'm not a rich guy, but I have rich tastes.


----------



## Krumbbs1976 (Jun 6, 2017)

I work night security and I know all of our Surefires cost well over $100.. How often we drop them sometimes from pretty good heights.. we don't actually hit people with them, at least so far! but it's a good intimidation tool to keep people from jumping on you ..but it has to be really durable just in case that happens.. So security definitely you need a good light and most of those are well over a hundred because they have to be rechargeable.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jun 6, 2017)

Y'all consider the prices before you buy? Lame. 

Lol. I am different. Some people spend (blow) money on booze and women. I spend it on all of the aforementioned things and lights. Well my women are my family. Lol It's what makes one happy. FWIW the kids seem to enjoy the lights as much as, than if not more, than me. So it's all good.


----------



## mk2rocco (Jun 7, 2017)

I recently purchased a $600 light and immediately started carrying it daily. I figure because I spent the money I have to get my money's worth and use it.


----------



## glimmer (Jun 7, 2017)

There are lots of great lights in every price range. You don't have to spend $100 to get a great light, but my last two purchases were over that amount. A quality light will last a long time, so it's worth it if you can afford it. I've got some old flashlights that I just retired, and some are 20-30+ years old, and have travelled to many countries. They still work fine, but have simply become obsolete.


----------



## Skaaphaas (Jun 7, 2017)

Str8stroke said:


> FWIW the kids seem to enjoy the lights as much as, than if not more, than me. So it's all good.


A big thing in my book. I took my 3-year old on a night-time stroll last weekend, I let her carry the "small light" (S1) while I carried a bigger one. The way they marvel at everything they light up is amazing. Of course she dropped it, but I knew it would be okay if she did.


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 7, 2017)

mk2rocco said:


> I recently purchased a $600 light and immediately started carrying it daily. I figure because I spent the money I have to get my money's worth and use it.



That's gotta be the BOSS, right? Or a custom? Nah, you got the boss, didn't you? Congratulations!


----------



## mk2rocco (Jun 7, 2017)

It's a BOSS  I love the look of a well used copper light.


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 7, 2017)

mk2rocco said:


> It's a BOSS  I love the look of a well used copper light.



Toss off a photo or two, if you got 'em. I'm sure the OP would like to see a truly premium $600 flashlight. (So would I, in fact!)


----------



## LeanBurn (Jun 7, 2017)

LeanBurn said:


> I can't and wouldn't spend that much for a flashlight. If it was a needed accessory for my profession where my life might depend on it I might...but then I would probably just carry (2) $50 lights instead. I am not rough on my stuff and only use tools for designated purposes, consequently most things I have last a very long time.



That being said, I would gladly accept a $100 flashlight, if it was given to me.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jun 7, 2017)

I have and use lights that expensive and some considerably more expensive. These are tools. If I drop my Wiha Torx or Craftsman or any other tool, oh well, I buy tools to use and not to look at. I also know that any of my lights that expensive or more are solidly built-if the recoil from my guns don't hurt them, a drop isn't either. I have been in multiple situations where my lights could have been a life or death issue-never was, but if it had been I had no worries. I also have bargain lights. My primary & backup #1 are usually top tier, but lights 3,4 & 5 may be a mix....
If I am doing search & rescue, my Maelstrom S-18($150 used back in the day), it looks a little beat up. My identical backup to that looks pristine only because the primary has never failed so the backup doesn't have a lot of miles on it. I guess it is a matter of personal choice & perspective.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 8, 2017)

huntfish said:


> There are so many flashlight with different price, from low to high. I wonder what the people use a $100 flashlight to do?



I use mine to light up an area. Not sure what else to do with it.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Jun 8, 2017)

I have a few $100+ lights I used for work where reliability and illumination was paramount. They were an important part of my gear so the cost was acceptable. They also came with good warranties built into the price which made the purchases easier. There is a place for those lights just like there is a place for much cheaper lights. I like my MD2 very much but take a 2AA Mag when the possibility for loss is high.


----------



## Lateck (Jun 8, 2017)

It seems the OP has received several good answers. 
To me a flashlight is a tool. Tools have many price points and a quality tool may cost more but it normally is better for the job.
Also one wants to use the tool for it's intended job, in this case to light up, the room, area or night. 
That's what it's made for.

Lateck,


----------



## hiuintahs (Jun 8, 2017)

Typically, the higher price means better quality, but not in every case. Sometimes you just get bells and whistles. I think for someone that needs good reliability they need to go off the prior reputation that a particular light has earned. And there are a few brands that folks on CPF mention as very rugged. I don't own any of them. For me, all of my lights are $100 or less and most less than $50. I have a hard time justifying +$100 for a light. I haven't quite advanced into the hobby like that. Most of my interest is in efficient and functional lights that provide lots of value per their cost.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 8, 2017)

My three most expensive lights are my ZL SC-600cw and my modified SupFire M6, which I bought and then probably the most, is my 3Tronics triple XP-L HI V6, LD-2 driven, Convoy S2+ that Ven gave me a year back. 

The former was my first lithium-ion powered light and it was the big cheese back then. $95 shipped plus any 18650s I bought for her.

The SupFire M6 was the fully Monty by Mountain Electronics and I didn't really have anything brighter than my SC-600 at the time, or only marginally brighter.

My first beer can, multi-LED light. Option 2 was about $88 IIRC and then I had to buy four high drain cells, so add on 4 Samsung 25R BTs. Maybe ~$116?

Next up would be my older Sunwayman D40A CW at about $70ish, on a good sale.

Chris


----------



## iamlucky13 (Jun 8, 2017)

Fortunately, I've found I'm pretty comfortable with what I've purchased in the $50 price ballpark for my moderate level of use and modest output expectations. That gets lights that are pretty reliable, have a versatile number of modes, and have reasonably consistent output.

However, if I used my lights more, and especially if I were in more critical situations like depending on the light for my job or doing much night hiking, I would want an upgrade from what I currently have, and that would put me roughly in the $100 market.


----------



## nfetterly (Jun 8, 2017)

I've carried the aluminum patina BOSS the last two weeks in industrial sites (Quebec & Wisconsin) and next week in Missouri. The week before I had the Moddoolar out in an industrial site.

I have to admit the body is great and the V5 version of the light engine is fantastic. All V5s below, think I'm going to standardize on these... (yes I know I have a problem)


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jun 8, 2017)

nfetterly said:


> I've carried the aluminum patina BOSS the last two weeks in industrial sites (Quebec & Wisconsin) and next week in Missouri. The week before I had the Moddoolar out in an industrial site.
> 
> I have to admit the body is great and the V5 version of the light engine is fantastic. All V5s below, think I'm going to standardize on these... (yes I know I have a problem)



Bro, with a collection like that, your the BOSS! Nice!


----------



## glimmer (Jun 9, 2017)

So the 1 post OP is MIA?

I think we all got trolled!

:lolsign:


----------



## richbuff (Jun 9, 2017)

glimmer said:


> So the 1 post OP is MIA?
> 
> I think we all got trolled!
> 
> :lolsign:


Not all of us. I was able to smell it before it got called out by Admin in the Question/Problems sub forum. See my post #7, repeated below. Is that counter-trolled sufficiently, but not too much? 

Quote: "how many people can accept a $100 flashlight"
Probably one-quarter of the people who can accept a $50 flashlight. Or four times as many people who can accept a $200 flashlight. 

Quote: "I wonder what the people use a $100 flashlight to do?"
Probably fifty percent more of what they use a $50 flashlight to do. Or to do one-quarter of what they use a $200 flashlight to do. 



-------------
This topic is about something. What?


----------



## peter yetman (Jun 9, 2017)

Actually, Troll or not, it turned out to be quite a jolly thread. It did seem like stating the Bl**din' obvious on this forum, but I quite enjoyed it.
RIP.
P


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 9, 2017)

It was worth the little troll monster just to have a look at nfetterly's BOSS collection. He doesn't have a BOSS, he's got the whole board of directors! That's more triple triples than Usain Bolt!


----------



## glimmer (Jun 9, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> It was worth the little troll monster just to have a look at nfetterly's BOSS collection. He doesn't have a BOSS, he's got the whole board of directors! That's more triple triples than Usain Bolt!



I think we need to see a picture of those all running at the same time!

:rock:


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jun 9, 2017)

glimmer said:


> I think we need to see a picture of those all running at the same time!
> 
> :rock:


That picture would be so overexposed, the flashlights themselves would be lost in the glare, not to mention the blackened ceiling.

It *Would* be interesting to calculate the retail on that clutch of nfetterly's ; guessing $2500-$3000? Many of us love this interest in illumination, and do not consider the money involved as much of a factor as other hobbies: $80 steak dinners, status watches/cars, flippant romance.


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 9, 2017)

KITROBASKIN said:


> That picture would be so overexposed, the flashlights themselves would be lost in the glare, not to mention the blackened ceiling.
> 
> It *Would* be interesting to calculate the retail on that clutch of nfetterly's ; guessing $2500-$3000? Many of us love this interest in illumination, and do not consider the money involved as much of a factor as other hobbies: $80 steak dinners, status watches/cars, flippant romance.



I have a friend who once chastised me for my flashlight expenditures. He was quite adamant until I asked him how much he pays per month for his BMW. Then the light came on for him, pun intended.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jun 9, 2017)

Modernflame said:


> I have a friend who once chastised me for my flashlight expenditures. He was quite adamant until I asked him how much he pays per month for his BMW. Then the light came on for him, pun intended.



I had a friend who used to laugh at my expensive flashlights as well.

Of course I had four flashlights at the time and he had about 15 guns. Each of his guns probably cost more than my whole flashlight collection at the time. When I brought this up he didn't have much more to say.

Actually now that I think about it, he did say something. He said that at least his guns can do something for him. And he did have a point. But I think I probably get much more use out of my flashlights then he gets out of his guns.

This is not a diss on guns because I have them as well.  Perspective, perspective, perspective.


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 9, 2017)

noboneshotdog said:


> I had a friend who used to laugh at my expensive flashlights as well.
> 
> Of course I had four flashlights at the time and he had about 15 guns. Each of his guns probably cost more than my whole flashlight collection at the time. When I brought this up he didn't have much more to say.
> 
> ...



Yeah, no disrespect to the gun hobby, but I'm far more likely to illuminate something than to blast a hole in it.

Cheers.


----------



## nfetterly (Jun 9, 2017)

glimmer said:


> I think we need to see a picture of those all running at the same time!
> 
> :rock:



I'll see what I can do, I'm heading out for almost two weeks, I'll take some photos when I get back..., or maybe I'll bring them with me as I'm bringing camera along for the Grand kids.

I think they are north of $3K... (in response to another post)


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 9, 2017)

nfetterly said:


> I think they are north of $3K... (in response to another post)



More power to ya, bro. Shine on!


----------



## Johnnyh (Jun 9, 2017)

Not sure who said it but it went something like this "I spent most of my money on booze, gambling and women, the rest I just wasted".


----------



## Paul6ppca (Jun 9, 2017)

My first 100 dollar light was an orb raw u bin, lux III, with blue tritium. The first time it lit up my whole back yard I was even more hooked! It was so small and bright. 
Must of my lights are 40 to 80 price range. It must be pretty unique for me to spend 100+ dollars. Still would like to hold a mcgizmo PD. Someday.....


----------



## archimedes (Jun 9, 2017)

Paul6ppca said:


> ....Still would like to hold a mcgizmo PD. Someday.....



"Dad" has a rare and special one available right now in WTS Ti Exotics ... :devil:


----------



## nfetterly (Jun 10, 2017)

archimedes said:


> "Dad" has a rare and special one available right now in WTS Ti Exotics ... :devil:



Crap, have to go check that out...


----------



## peter yetman (Jun 10, 2017)

While we're veering WAY off topic and the OP has gone AWOL anyway..
We all know that feeling when someone asks how much your light cost and you know even if you give them a conservative value they're going to say "HOW MUCH?" 
Does this make you wary of asking other people how much their stuff costs?
I never ask anymore.
P


----------



## Modernflame (Jun 10, 2017)

peter yetman said:


> While we're veering WAY off topic and the OP has gone AWOL anyway..
> We all know that feeling when someone asks how much your light cost and you know even if you give them a conservative value they're going to say "HOW MUCH?"
> Does this make you wary of asking other people how much their stuff costs?
> I never ask anymore.
> P



Non-flashaholics and other mere mortals sometimes ask in a judgmental spirit, much like the question that began this thread. I generally find it rude, although I don't mind answering serious questions. To your point, I rarely ask others about what they've spent because it's akin to asking about how much they've earned.


----------



## richbuff (Jun 10, 2017)

peter yetman said:


> While we're veering WAY off topic and the OP has gone AWOL anyway.. ... ... ...


The OP did try to post, but couldn't because the content was not relevant, so his posts were not allowed. 

The topic? Hunting/fishing/promo-bot topic. 

Well, anyway, time for me to help clean up the mess where I live, where humans and hunting/fishing/promo-bots are allowed to make their first three posts right away. Lots of continuous messy cleanup, around the clock. 

Good luck with trying to make a topic out of this thread!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 10, 2017)

It looks like this thread has run it's course.

Bill


----------

